# RV Friendly Sites In Kent.



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
I am coming to England from my home in Spain in August,i have a Winnebago Cheiftain,(approx 10 metres),can anyone tell me of any sites in south-east kent that will accomodate us?.
I need that area because i have family in Bromley and also need to get into London for business aswell.
Cheers
Zola.


----------



## 97661 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Zola

We have been to this site a few times its close to the M20-M26 junction.
We have got a 34ft RV and you can get in there allright.
Its Gate House Wood Touring Park Wrotham Heath Sevenoaks Kent.
www.gatehousewoodtouringpark.co.uk

Mick.


----------

